

Why I Quit My Job To Go Full Time On My Startup Weekend Venture - tgoldberg
http://toddgoldberg.com/2013/08/30/why-i-quit-my-job-to-go-full-time-on-my-startup-weekend-venture-2/

======
porter
Congrats on having the guts to quit your job. Now get ready to climb the
biggest learning curve of your life, where doubt and fear will try to get the
best of you. Strap in, the adventure is about to begin.

~~~
tgoldberg
Thank you for the support! I'm up for the challenge and can't wait to see
what's ahead.

------
msoad
Your product is very similiar to EventMobi

[http://www.eventmobi.com/](http://www.eventmobi.com/)

~~~
tgoldberg
Hey there! EventMobi is a great product, but there a few differences in the
product and strategy. From a product standpoint, we're just getting started
and the majority of our functionality is still being developed. With that
said, we're working on some unique tools to make the organizer's job easier,
as well as make an extremely social experience for attendees. Additionally, we
extend beyond the mobile device with Activity Walls that display content from
the app, social media, and the event itself.

As for strategy, they operate more on the enterprise side. The event space is
a massive market with 10s of millions of events of different sizes each year.
We want to create a better experience for events of all sizes, small or large.
This includes small meetings, meetups, seminars, workshops, conferences, and
even massive tradeshows.

------
zosegal
It's the same drive and passion (or bat shit craziness) that leads people to
doing these kinds of things that eventually make them so successful...so
congrats for leaving the comfortable & making the leap into the unknown... but
get ready for the biggest challenge of your life.

------
foobar9876
* What problem are you trying to solve ?

* Do people care enough about that problem to look for a

* What are others doing wrong, that you'll do right ?

~~~
tgoldberg
1)Events are difficult to organize and attendees are expecting a more
interactive experience at the events they attend. We're trying to provide
interactive event experiences that anyone can create, regardless of how small
or large the event is.

2)Event organizers feel the pain in every event they organize. We provide a
way to solve these pain points and they're willing to pay for it.

3)We believe there are significant opportunities in a) creating a more social,
connected experience b) developing an organizer solution that complements
their workflow rather than add onto it and c) creating an event experience
that constantly engages attendees whether they are on their mobile device or
not.

